# ... The Old Spokes Home Bicycle Museum ... Pic heavy



## Rollo (Sep 24, 2017)

... Went to see this awesome bike collection in Grosse Ile Michigan today ... Roger, the owner of 300+ vintage bikes ... built his own personal museum to house them under one roof ... He is a very passionate collector and loves to show them to those with interest upon their request ... Took a few pics ...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 24, 2017)

*Great collection!*
Do you know if he enjoys riding any of his bikes or are they for show only?


----------



## Rollo (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Sep 24, 2017)

2jakes said:


> *Great collection!*
> Do you know if he enjoys riding any of his bikes or are they for show only?



... He doesn't ride any of these ... he has actually has riders at his house ...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 24, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... He doesn't ride any of these ... he has actually has riders at his house ...





It would kill me to have these bikes and not be able to ride them at all.
But that’s just me! To each his own.

Several years ago, I stopped at a gas station and the clerk told me he liked
my ’34 Schwinn AeroCycle but added that I shouldn’t be riding such a rare bike.
I didn’t ask why... I just nodded, smiled and went on my way!



I took this photo in the back alley and on purpose used black & white roll film to give it an old look!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah, Great collection & really nice shots.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 24, 2017)

Indeed... Thanks----That`s BIG $$$$$$$ !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you tell us what town and state its in.I googled and it said Vermont.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> Can you tell us what town and state its in.I googled and it said Vermont.






Rollo said:


> ... Went to see this awesome bike collection in Grosse Ile Michigan today ...



@Boris


----------



## Rollo (Sep 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> Can you tell us what town and state its in.I googled and it said Vermont.




... Grosse Ile Michigan ... Here's a video that was made last year ...


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Grosse Ile Michigan ... Here's a video that was made last year ...



thanks,google says it in _Burlington, VT_


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2017)

Killer stuff, planning the heist right now.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 25, 2017)

vincev said:


> thanks,google says it in _Burlington, VT_



That's another great collection owned by Glenn Eames - they just happen to share the same name.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2017)

Great photos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 26, 2017)

Are the majority of these bikes restored or original ? Many of them look like new.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2017)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 682013 View attachment 682014 View attachment 682015 View attachment 682016 View attachment 682017 View attachment 682018 View attachment 682019 View attachment 682020 View attachment 682021 View attachment 682022 View attachment 682023 View attachment 682024 View attachment 682025 View attachment 682026 View attachment 682027 View attachment 682028 View attachment 682029 View attachment 682030 View attachment 682031 View attachment 682032



I see one of my bikes showed up there if not more !!!! one picture has it on with those saddle bags on it , which I sure did not put on it .!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

66TigerCat said:


> Are the majority of these bikes restored or original ? Many of them look like new.



looks like a lot of restored, some original, and 'other'. Some of you may remember seeing that Speedline here before--that bike has real issues. Looks like a pretty nice and diverse collection though. Looks close enough for my dad and me to visit next year when we go to MLC/AA. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rollo (Sep 26, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> I see one of my bikes showed up there if not more !!!! one picture has it on with those saddle bags on it , which I sure did not put on it .!!!!  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 682710




.... I noticed that the grips have also been changed  since he acquired it ... I was somewhat taken aback when he told me he actually thought the Monark was sort of an ugly bike! ... I respectfully disagreed ...

... Most of the bikes have been fully or partially restored IMO ... some by the owner himself ... I complimented him for the work he did restoring the Western Flyer X-53 ...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... I was somewhat taken aback when he told me he actually thought the Monark was sort of an ugly bike!







 ?


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 26, 2017)

Gadzooks! That's a lot of nice bikes!


----------



## Barto (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, only about an hr from my house.....Road Trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollo (Sep 26, 2017)

Barto said:


> Wow, only about an hr from my house.....Road Trip!!!!!!!!




... Anyone interested in visiting this museum might want to contact Roger at oldspokeshomeofgrosseile@gmail.com ... to make sure he can be open for your visit ...

... (news article on grand opening) ... http://www.thenewsherald.com/news/g...cle_918d1afd-5335-5bad-8cf7-e4e7e16f4b7f.html


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 26, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Killer stuff, planning the heist right now.





I'm with you!  We'll do this together....get a tour of the horrible shiny bling sheet at the museum, then follow him
back to his crib and then raid the killer overlooked Unrestored gems!!!!!
you didn't read it here.


----------

